# Sickly..What Can I Do?



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a BEW named Piper who used to be a very robust and healthy doe. Recently I thought I noticed a fatty lump on her chest, but I'm not sure what it is. Her health has declined, her fur is ruffled and there's just something off about her eyes. She always looks tired and even confused. Her appetite is fine. Here is a picture:

What could possibly be going on? Is there anything I can do? Another of my mice had this happen recently, her healthy started declining rapidly to the point where it looked like she was withering away, then suddenly she bounced back for some reason.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

do you know the history of your mice? could they be tumors as they are quite common in pet shop mice


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Unfortunately, I do not know anything about their history. They came from PetCo as there are no other options in my area to get mice from. I had a mouse who had a tumor, and this is nothing like it. Piper just has a fatty lump on her chest, but that seems to be the least of her problems. It's like she's just fading away


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Im not really sure but I hope she gets better and isnt in pain.
Good luck Piper.


----------

